# Flowers in acrylic



## jimhenning (Apr 28, 2017)

Hey everyone, still kinda new here so if I'm posting out of turn, I apologize.  My wife and I are pretty crafty, she does crochet/sewing/etc and I wood turn.  She thought it would be cool to put herbs, flowers, etc in acrylic and we gave it a go with some Chamomile tea leaves we picked up during our travels in Crete, Greece.  I used allumilite resin with pearlex summer gold and sunshine yellow (I think that's their names?)  I think it came out ok.

Any advice on adding flowers to acrylic...use a dehydrator, etc?


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 29, 2017)

Great looking pen.


----------



## Bob in SF (Apr 29, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## Bryguy (Apr 29, 2017)

Very Pretty!


----------



## bmcclellan (Apr 29, 2017)

I like it.  Looks great


----------

